# connecting projector sound to 5.1 surround setup



## polina (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a 5.1 surround setup (including speakers and an AVR).
For video, I use a projector instead of a TV. I also have chromecast connected to the projector (via it's only HDMI port). To route the sound from the projector to the AVR I use 3.5mm cable as output - connected via an adapter (3.5mm female to RCA) to one of the the AVR's L/R RCA inputs. I get sound, but only stereo sound, not 5.1 surround sound. The receiver I have is Marantz NR1506. Shouldn't the receiver be able to transform the 3.5mm input to 5.1 output? Or is the problem in the projector out?
I read on some forums online that one could buy a HDMI audio splitter and then send the sound from that to the receiver. Is this the only solution? and if so, could I still use the same 3.5mm/RCA connection between the splitter out and my receiver in? (The projector is far away from the AVR, I have a long 3.5mm cable, and would really want to avoid purchasing more long and expensive cables, or chaining many short ones...).

many thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

polina said:


> I have a 5.1 surround setup (including speakers and an AVR).
> For video, I use a projector instead of a TV. I also have chromecast connected to the projector (via it's only HDMI port). To route the sound from the projector to the AVR I use 3.5mm cable as output - connected via an adapter (3.5mm female to RCA) to one of the the AVR's L/R RCA inputs. I get sound, but only stereo sound, not 5.1 surround sound. The receiver I have is Marantz NR1506. Shouldn't the receiver be able to transform the 3.5mm input to 5.1 output? Or is the problem in the projector out?


The AVR can simulate the 5.1 but it will not be the same as feeding it directly with a 5.1 source. 


> I read on some forums online that one could buy a HDMI audio splitter and then send the sound from that to the receiver. Is this the only solution? and if so, could I still use the same 3.5mm/RCA connection between the splitter out and my receiver in? (The projector is far away from the AVR, I have a long 3.5mm cable, and would really want to avoid purchasing more long and expensive cables, or chaining many short ones...).


No, you cannot convey HDMI over RCA-terminated cables. The proper way to do this is to connect the HDMI output of the AVR to the projector and all the sources to inputs on the AVR.


----------

